# The American Cross



## Jedicrazy

Hi,
Thought it would nice to have a thread where people can see what the American cross looks like as there have been a few people on here recently asking about them. Come on post pics of your American Cockapoo! :usa2: 

I'll start with some pics of Obi who is an American Cocker x Miniature Poodle.


----------



## wellerfeller

Good thread Clare, little Obi is the only american I have come across and he is such a fantastic little dog it would be great to see/ meet more!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh I love Obi. 

Yes, let's see more American crosses. We haven't got nearly enough on the forum. 

Karen xx


----------



## Salfordnurse

Here's some new photos of my America cross Poppy (american Cocker and Toy poodle)
































































Simon and Poppy


----------



## Janev1000

Great thread! I am also interested in this post as Biscuit is an F1B from an F1 American Toy Cockapoo crossed with a miniature poodle. So far at 12 weeks he seems quite short and stocky! He was 4.2kg last week but is less than 2 tins tall (approx 8"). His body is 12" long. I will try and get a pic this week to post. He looks like a little sausage dog at the moment (I think hubby is getting worried!!).


----------



## JoJo

Oh this has made me smile .. I haven't got an American cross .. sorry I cant join it but keep them coming  

Loving Obi & Poppy pics xxx


----------



## marzy

great pics
looks just like my boycie only he s an english show cocker x poodle
marzyxx
so cute 
xx


----------



## mandym

Salfordnurse said:


> Here's some new photos of my America cross Poppy (american Cocker and Toy poodle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon and Poppy



where did you get poppy from?x


----------



## wellerfeller

They do win the cute face award!!! 


















I wonder who this handsome little boy is??..................


----------



## Salfordnurse

I got Poppy from a family outside Manchester, They were first time breeders but did all the relevant stuff etc, I saw it advertised in the Loot

Simon and Poppy


----------



## wellerfeller

She is very cute Simon, although I bet she rules the house!!


----------



## JoJo

All poos rule the house .. ha ha ha


----------



## Jedicrazy

Janev1000 said:


> Great thread! I am also interested in this post as Biscuit is an F1B from an F1 American Toy Cockapoo crossed with a miniature poodle. So far at 12 weeks he seems quite short and stocky! He was 4.2kg last week but is less than 2 tins tall (approx 8"). His body is 12" long. I will try and get a pic this week to post. He looks like a little sausage dog at the moment (I think hubby is getting worried!!).


Oh yes please do post pictures of Biscuit! He's only 12 weeks, he will have more growing to do bless him. Obi seemed tiny for ages and then suddenly when through some growth spurts at about 16-18 weeks.


----------



## Jedicrazy

wellerfeller said:


> They do win the cute face award!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who this handsome little boy is??..................


Ah my little man, I don't think I've seen those before :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: Thanks Karen!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thank you for posting Simon, Poppy is so cute and I love the picture of her with the pink ball. She has a look as if to say "it's mine and you're not taking it!"


----------



## JoJo

Come on bring on some more American mixes please xxxx 

Happy thread ...


----------



## Mogdog

Great idea for a thread ... OK, here are some random pics of my American cockapoo, Maisie.

Puppy pics:





































And adult (still quite teeny!):




























Sue x


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah Sue, Maisie is such a dainty little girl, very pretty!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ah Sue, Maisie looks gorgeous  Her coat has really lightened hasn't it? She looks like a teddy bear in those puppy pics :hug:


----------



## JoJo

Maisie .. you are stunning .... I love her tight curls on her paws


----------



## Mogdog

wellerfeller said:


> Ah Sue, Maisie is such a dainty little girl, very pretty!


Thanks Karen, yes she is a dainty little girlie, not particularly up for rough and tumble puppy play ... far too demure for that! Although occasionally she decides to "give chase" with Bess and is certainly as fast if not faster ... good cornering as she's so small!!



Jedicrazy said:


> Ah Sue, Maisie looks gorgeous  Her coat has really lightened hasn't it? She looks like a teddy bear in those puppy pics :hug:


Thanks Clare, yes she has lightened a lot and become curlier ... still quite a teddy bear though!



JoJo said:


> Maisie .. you are stunning .... I love her tight curls on her paws


Thanks JoJo ... her legs/paws were trimmed very short last time due to mats and it does seem to have grown back extra curly here! Trying to comb through religiously this time!

Sue x


----------



## JoJo

Sue she is just gorgeous ... with or without matts ... she looks so gentle and sweet ..

Love to your girls xxx


----------



## mandym

Here are my american girls and my new american boy

MILEY( FIRST PIC IS HER PHOTOSHOOT PIC)





































PYPER



























HOBSON


----------



## JoJo

Lovely ... Lovely ... Lovely 

What more can I say  

Welcome to the forum Hobson ....


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

They're stunning Mandy. I really have a soft spot for Miley in particular.  Hobson is too cute! ......what is his colour? Is he a sable? 

Karen xx


----------



## mandym

Cockapoodledoo said:


> They're stunning Mandy. I really have a soft spot for Miley in particular.  Hobson is too cute! ......what is his colour? Is he a sable?
> 
> Karen xx



Thanks karen,everyone who meets little miley loves her,she is the most laid back pooch ive ever met.Hobson is a sable and will be pypers boyfriend next year,not sure if he will be mileys,i will know when i meet him in january if he is small enough for my little ginger pluf( mileys silly nic name) xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

Gorgeous dogs!!!!!! Love the name Hobson. lovely colours.
x


----------



## Mogdog

They are all beautiful and all gorgeous colouring.:love-eyes:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

The American crosses in particular have really big soft eyes. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

mandym said:


> Thanks karen,everyone who meets little miley loves her,she is the most laid back pooch ive ever met.Hobson is a sable and will be pypers boyfriend next year,not sure if he will be mileys,i will know when i meet him in january if he is small enough for my little ginger pluf( mileys silly nic name) xxx


Thanks Mandy, fab pics! You're girls are so gorgeous, you know I would kidnap Miley if we ever met  and a BIG HELLO to Hobson. How cute is he? So is he coming over from the US too? Oooh I imagine he's going to help produce some fab puppies with either of the girls. How exciting!


----------



## mandym

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Mandy, fab pics! You're girls are so gorgeous, you know I would kidnap Miley if we ever met  and a BIG HELLO to Hobson. How cute is he? So is he coming over from the US too? Oooh I imagine he's going to help produce some fab puppies with either of the girls. How exciting!



Yes Hobson is also from the usa he is an f2 and carries almost every colour ie choc,black and tan,red,buff and of course sable so i cant wait to see what pyper has sooooo excited,i wont want to let any of them go xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

wow, Hobson is gorgeous, they all are


----------



## mandym

Thanks,i cant wait for Hobson to arrive,onder hat the girls will make of him lol x


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Some lovely pictures - I don't think I had realised quite how different the American crosses were 

Here is Molly


----------



## mandym

2ndhandgal said:


> Some lovely pictures - I don't think I had realised quite how different the American crosses were
> 
> Here is Molly


molly is lovely,what a sweet little face she has,looks a bit like miley too xxx


----------



## tinal38

Here's Chip - American cocker mom and miniature poodle dad:


----------



## lady amanda

here is Lady....American Cocker Mom and a mini poodle dad


----------



## JoJo

Oh my cockapoo friends I am loving all your American poos ... 

Hugs to Molly, Chip and Lady too xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thanks for the pictures of Molly, Chip and Lady...beautiful girls all of them. :twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:

You know I never would have picked Chip out as an american cross!


----------



## annemarie

this is coco show american mum mini poodle dad


----------



## Mogdog

annemarie said:


> this is coco show american mum mini poodle dad


Beautiful! ... what colour do you call this coat?


----------



## M&M's mummy

They are all gorgeous.

If I could afford a 3rd think I would love an American cross.

I will have to be content though to admire all yours and dream.........:love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo

Cute thread .. loving all your American mix cockapoos  keep them coming ... xxx


----------



## annemarie

Hi sue coco's coat is sable only know that from the experts on ilmc xx


----------



## calli.h

Really lovely pictures , thank you for sharing they are all totally gorgeous x


----------



## Tressa

This is my American boy in the signature bit. He is an F1 from Jandaz. They all have similar cute faces, even though the colours are all so different. I think I could enlarge it a bit via photobucket, but in the midst of Christmas deccies with my granddaughter at the moment He is NOT laid back - he is a boisterous wee character, but absolutely no aggression with him. Just loves to play
Oh, just noticed you can enlarge photo by clicking - I am abit of a dummy with these things.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Coco and Teddy, you are both gorgeous :hug:

Let's see some more American crosses please!


----------



## Tressa

Oh Coco is so gorgeous - what wonderful colours. Wish I had the funds and energy for two poos but too old now. Just like seeing them all and wishing there were a few more near me for Teddy to play with. He loves other dogs and Coco and him would be great friends I am sure.


----------



## strangeland86

Nell
American mini


----------



## lady amanda

That last pic of Nell is my all time favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so ADORABLE


----------



## Jedicrazy

Yay I love Nell :love-eyes: Thanks for the pics Bethany


----------



## Jedicrazy

Come on Kendal, Delta is American isn't she??? 

We want more American pics please!!! I'm really enjoying their cute little faces


----------



## Tressa

No wonder you are cockapoo crazy, Mandy - they are scrumptious


----------



## Tressa

Nell looks so cuddlesome - what a sweet little girl she is


----------



## Tressa

Tiny Timmy by the size of him What a cute wee fella he is! Looks a lot smaller than Teddy, but maybe it is the just the photo angle. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## mandym

Timmy is gorgeous,what a cutie!! xxx


----------



## JoJo

Sarah - Is Timmy solid white .. he is the first I have seen  yippy ... I am becoming a cockapoo coat colour nutter lol 

Bethany - Loving Nell's coat .. i just want to hiug her


----------



## Jedicrazy

Timmy is very pretty...sorry I should say handsome!


----------



## Janev1000

Just wanted to add latest picture of Biscuit at 14 weeks as he is American Toy Cockapoo/mini poodle - F1B.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thanks for the pictures, Biscuit is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo

Ahh I am loving Biscuits coat ... I want a F1B puppy  .... he is very cute ... have a great Christmas with Biscuit xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Tressa said:


> This is my American boy in the signature bit. He is an F1 from Jandaz. They all have similar cute faces, even though the colours are all so different. I think I could enlarge it a bit via photobucket, but in the midst of Christmas deccies with my granddaughter at the moment He is NOT laid back - he is a boisterous wee character, but absolutely no aggression with him. Just loves to play
> Oh, just noticed you can enlarge photo by clicking - I am abit of a dummy with these things.


Hi Teresa

I worked out from an earlier thread that your Teddy and our Biscuit are related via Duffy. Duffy is Biscuit's Mum's dad, therefore Biscuit's Grandpa. So he 1/4 Duffy! So does that makes him either 1/4 half-brother or 1/4 half-nephew to Teddy!


----------



## Janev1000

Sorry Tressa I got your name wrong. Apologies!


----------



## Tressa

Hello Jane - sorry I have taken so long to respond - been a bit hectic around here lately. How nice to meet another of Teddy's relatives Teddy is 21 months old now and a real sweetheart - we just love having him around. Teddy is an F1 with Duffy as his dad. Not sure what relationship that makes them - but Biscuit and him are certainly related Cara's Izzy F1(Caradunne) has Duffy as dad as well, so there is at least on other of his offspring around. Biscuit has a slightly different face with him being an f1b, I suppose, but I know so little of these things. I just love them all anyway, and he is just so cute.
I haven't measured or weighed Teddy lately, but he looks quite an average height for his cross. (I think my oh has been giving him too many treats for he is beginning to feel rather heavy, though - so him and me will be on restricted intake as soon as these holidays are past
I have taken lots of photos on my phone, but I have never tried to transfer them to my laptop, so that's something I must learn to do pronto. Watch this space!


----------



## JoJo

Tressa said:


> Hello Jane - sorry I have taken so long to respond - been a bit hectic around here lately. How nice to meet another of Teddy's relatives Teddy is 21 months old now and a real sweetheart - we just love having him around. Teddy is an F1 with Duffy as his dad. Not sure what relationship that makes them - but Biscuit and him are certainly related Cara's Izzy F1(Caradunne) has Duffy as dad as well, so there is at least on other of his offspring around. Biscuit has a slightly different face with him being an f1b, I suppose, but I know so little of these things. I just love them all anyway, and he is just so cute.
> I haven't measured or weighed Teddy lately, but he looks quite an average height for his cross. (I think my oh has been giving him too many treats for he is beginning to feel rather heavy, though - so him and me will be on restricted intake as soon as these holidays are past
> I have taken lots of photos on my phone, but I have never tried to transfer them to my laptop, so that's something I must learn to do pronto. Watch this space!


Ahh I love it when relatives are found in the cockapoo world ... yes more pics of Teddy are needed  see what you can do ... I will be waiting for a Teddy update Tressa, yippy xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Thanks Tressa! Looking forward to the pictures. JaneX


----------



## Thom

OMG Obi is gorge!!! i hope my little Ted turns out like him, Teds also American x Minin poodle x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

Karen - thank you so much for re-posting this thread! The photos are just adorable 

We are thinking of 'poo number 2 - not for a while though, when Archie is at least 1 year/18 months. I had been considering an American cross after seeing JulesB's beautiful and cuddly Betty on here. And now my mind is made up - our next 'poo is going to be a perfect little bundle of American cross fluff


----------



## wellerfeller

That is great news! I haven't met many american crosses but the one I know well is Obi and he is just so gentle and adorable. I am sure you will be very happy with your choice.


----------



## lady amanda

My lady is American...her pics are up this thread somewhere


----------



## Melo

Trying this from my phone, sorry if it doesn't work. 

This is Melo


----------



## lady amanda

It worked....cuteie


----------



## mandym

Melo said:


> Trying this from my phone, sorry if it doesn't work.
> 
> This is Melo


What a beautiful dog,where did you get him? x


----------



## Viv

Gorgeous photos and so interesting to see & hear about Americans as I haven't ever seen one in the flesh.
I just love all the different variations of colour.


----------



## Janev1000

He's gorgeous - do you have any other pics that show his coat? - its really lovely.


----------



## Jedicrazy

*Post your American cross pics here pls*

Hi,
I'm reviving this thread as we've had lots of new American crosses come on recently. Please post your pics here. Thanks


----------



## loobylou

Here is Charlie.

 at 11 weeks









At 6 months


----------



## mandym

Charlie is gorgeous!!!! I love the red cockapoos and have 2 of my owm miley and bow,ill have to get an updated pic of them both x


----------



## wilfiboy

I have nt seen this thread before.... shhhhh dont tell the dogs that live in my house but when I started my search for a cockapoo I wanted an American cross but cockapoos were thin on the ground even more so American crosses, so an English one came to live with me lol... all the pics are lovely, beautiful doggies x x


----------



## mairi1

This is Molly , now at 18 weeks, American cocker mum and mini poodle dad. 
I couldn't have asked for a better little dog


----------



## Tucker2

Here is my Tucker - Dad is American Cocker and Mom is a mini poodle


----------



## emmelg

Tucker2 said:


> Here is my Tucker - Dad is American Cocker and Mom is a mini poodle


Tucker is adorable xx


----------



## mandym

Tucker and molly look so much alike,they are both adorable!! xxx


----------

